# Hairdresser needed in Sharm!



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi to everyone out there and a Happy Easter!

I have just paid my regular hairdresser a visit for the essential cut and colour and found out he has moved on to pastures new - just when I needed him!

Could any of you good ladies living out there in Sharm recommend one to me _ I am looking for one who can do a good cut and colour!!! - I live in Taba and able to travel to Sharm (only 2 1/2 hours up the road!!)

Suggestions greatly appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## leyte6519 (May 4, 2008)

tabagirl said:


> Hi to everyone out there and a Happy Easter!
> 
> I have just paid my regular hairdresser a visit for the essential cut and colour and found out he has moved on to pastures new - just when I needed him!
> 
> ...


I am a hairdresser I still owm my business here in US. Still not retired i am a seasoned hairdresser for 33 years. I cannot wait to live in Hurgada or Sharm or maybe work or open a beauty shop there. Cannot leave my ladies here as i have been doing their hair for more than twenty years. Maybe someday i will have the heart to tell them i am retiring but I am very loyal to my clients who knows what will happen. If I am there I will be glad to do it for you. I will be visiting Egypt in five months and scout the area I live in AZ and the weather here is like Egypt. I hope u can find a good one. The best recommendation I can give u is if you see one walking by or at the grocery store just commented them on their hair and ask where they get their hair done specially if u like their cut or color. A good haircut is the foundation of everything you do with your hair and a good hairdresser can recognized that also that is what i tell to my client when they are moving to a different state here in US.


----------

